# Baileys Waiting Room!



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm finally seeing signs of an utter! She's new to the farm so I haven't the foggiest idea on a due date. It's a guessing game. Care to join in and take a guess?

































]


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Is she a First Freshener?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes. She's a FF


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm... I'd say about 2-3 weeks. It seems that when ever I get excited about any FF kidding at our place they always decide to hold out for awhile longer. But I could definitely be wrong!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

That's my thinking too, but won't place my bets. We all know better, don't we? lol


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, we sure do!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, she might make an udder tomorrow morning, or she could go another month! I will guess two weeks.

Also, that goat has the cutest face!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you Grace. She is a sweet girl and her face just makes me melt!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I was hoping it may be tonight given it's a full moon, but have seen no signs of her being ready to drop her kid. *sigh*

I HATE not having a due date to go by. She's new to me and there was a male running with the herd. The previous owner talked the talk but obviously didn't walk the walk. Kept telling me she was due to kid any time weeks before I even brought her home.

Oh well... guess I'm just going to have to keep an eye on her... maybe next month!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

when shes ready to go that udder will look major pulled lol  i cant wait to see what she throws


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I wasn't too far off! Ligs are GONE!!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG THAT WAS QUICK!!! Photos coming soon!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

SHE HAD THEM?! Awesome!!! How many? Boys or girls?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like just the one... GIRL!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Girl!! Pretty sure she's done.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, Yippee!!!! Congrats! I wish I saw my doe kid, I only had one due this year... :...(


----------

